
On the Limits of MDX - kmelve
https://www.knutmelvaer.no/blog/2020/02/on-the-limits-of-mdx/
======
bsg75
> What is MDX?

Also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiDimensional_eXpressions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiDimensional_eXpressions)

